# SS 05.04.14 - Mozart #36 "Linz"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony #36 in C Major, K. 425 "Linz"

1. Adagio - Allegro Spiritoso
2. Andante
3. Menuetto
4. Finale (Presto)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Belohlávek, Prague Philharmonia; from Harmonia Mundi's budget series _Music d'Abord_.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I think this weekend I'm going to listen to:

View attachment 38672


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

This is a piece wich I listened to a lot in my first months of discovery of classical music. I like a light-weighted interpretation of this symphony because in my humble opinion it is supposed to be played light-weighted.
Thus I will take Pinnock and the English concert.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be going for my standby Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra set.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This time I'll listen to a beautiful recording by an outstanding (but very underrated - and unlucky) conductor:










Jeffrey Tate with the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mozart*: Symphony 36 "Linz", w. BPO/HvK (rec. 1977).


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I think this weekend I'm going to listen to:
> 
> View attachment 38672
> 
> ...


I'll be following realdealblues' lead and listening to Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite Mozart symphony conducted by the underrated Joe Krips from this amazing set.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another old favourite of mine and one of the first classical records I bought


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I will go for this version. It is Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. A sparkling recording. Have a nice week end


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Karl Bohm with the Berlin Philharmonic is my choice for this weekend.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

I've not heard this work before. I'll follow Jeff's choice and listen to Böhm/BPO.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Now playing:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Such a great, uplifting symphony: I´ve got Karajan/EMI, Schuricht/Paris Opera Orchestra, Walter/sony, Böhm/DG and Harnoncourt/CtGebouw. Skipped a few more.

I´ll choose Harnoncourt/CtGebouw for the Beethovenian plus steely grandeur in the piece.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a favourite of mine, largely because of the wonderful recording by Brüggen


----------

